# 330mm?



## BraisedorStewed (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Jon, I was wondering if the konosuke suji's could be special ordered in 330mm, or maybe even 360? I'm thinking that down the road I might have to have one!

Cheers
--Drew


----------



## JBroida (Apr 23, 2011)

BraisedorStewed said:


> Hey Jon, I was wondering if the konosuke suji's could be special ordered in 330mm, or maybe even 360? I'm thinking that down the road I might have to have one!
> 
> Cheers
> --Drew


 
We can do that... in fact, we work closely enough with most of the makers we work with that we can do pretty much anything you can think of. Shoot me an e-mail and i'd be happy to work with you to get you exactly what you want (or help you figure that out if need be)


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 24, 2011)

He's good at that. ^^^^^^


----------

